# Anyone in Disney now???



## mdurette (Mar 12, 2020)

Wondering if the crowds are any bit less due to CV.


----------



## bendadin (Mar 12, 2020)

We just got home last week after 17 days out. I usually get between 60-75 days on my annual passes.

These crowds are unlike any crowds that we have ever seen. I avoid holidays. I avoid school holidays. One time we showed up to MK when it was a crowd level of 7. We turned around and went back to the resort. These crowd levels are 8 and 9, close to 10.


----------



## paxsarah (Mar 12, 2020)

I’m here now. It seems typical? The waits at DHS for the headliners seem to have calmed down but I’m not sure if it’s the virus or the new ride’s capacity.


----------



## gumbow719 (Mar 12, 2020)

mdurette said:


> Wondering if the crowds are any bit less due to CV.


Friend there last 2 days..A Ghost Town


----------



## bnoble (Mar 12, 2020)

Maybe not so much:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238115504826593281


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 12, 2020)

I don't think crowds have been affected.  I watch touringplans app, and I don't see any difference in crowds over the last couple of weeks.  Some waits for Animal Kingdom, even the safari, are over 90 minutes.  That is crazy.  Those are real-time numbers.  

Wash hands, be careful after touching rides, and people should be okay, but then again little kids touch everything, and hand sanitizer is very drying.  We need to learn to stop touching our faces.  I push my hair out of my face a lot.  I also push my eyeglasses up after they slip a bit.  I need to stop all of that.  

My stepdad tends to be a little OCD, and he was at home yesterday all day.  He told me he washed his hands ten times.  I asked him why?  He was home by himself all day.  I don't know why he would do that.  He is 86, and he heard that was the way to prevent getting sick.  But you are home.


----------



## Pathways (Mar 12, 2020)

gumbow719 said:


> Friend there last 2 days..A Ghost Town



Might want to get them to define 'Ghost Town'  

9 family members are there now (I left Sunday night) and all agree there is no noticeable reduction in crowd.  Sat/Sun was wall to wall.


----------



## mdurette (Mar 12, 2020)

Duh....I should have just looked at the wait times!  

Yep,  bathroom breaks will no longer be for peeing alone!    Handwashing stops will be added


----------



## littlestar (Mar 12, 2020)

Sister-in-law said Disney Springs was packed last night.


----------



## silentg (Mar 12, 2020)

We went to Animal Kingdom yesterday, was crowded and we had fast passes.standby lines were at least an hour.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 12, 2020)

I believe Disneyworld and all the other Orlando attractions are closing Sunday evening March 15th until the end of the month at a minimum.

I don't anticipate large crowds there this Saturday and Sunday;  I think people are really nervous right now (and I don't blame them).




.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Mar 13, 2020)

mdurette said:


> Yep,  bathroom breaks will no longer be for peeing alone!    Handwashing stops will be added


Please tell me you mean there will be additional bathroom breaks just for purposes of handwashing, not that handwashing is not already a routine part of bathroom breaks! 

PS before the announcement re closing the parks, WDW had installed freestanding handwashing stations in various locations inside the parks, separate from the bathrooms.  So those handwashing stops, between now and closure, won't have to mean a bathroom break!


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 21, 2020)

We were there through the 13th. Crowds were noticeably lighter for most of the week. Disney seemed to be reducing the number of ride cars etc., because wait times would have indicated larger crowds. Insane number of ride breakdowns. One day the first three things we tried to do went down, two of the when we were within sight of the loading area. Once the closure was announced, there seemed to be increases in the crowds. From what I overheard and read on Facebook, the local passholders were trying to visit before the parks closed. 

Sheila


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 25, 2020)

Any ideas when  Disney plans to reopen In 2020 ?


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 25, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Any ideas when  Disney plans to reopen In 2020 ?


This is the note on their website:

Temporary Closures at Walt Disney World ResortTemporary Closures at Walt Disney World Resort
In line with state and federal guidance, Walt Disney World theme parks and Disney owned-and-operated hotels are currently closed through March 31. All locations at Disney Springs are also temporarily closed.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 25, 2020)

There is zero chance they reopen on 4/1. Orange County issued a stay-at-home order for two weeks starting tonight. (Because Florida is Florida, they are doing things at the county level so far, not the state level,)

As for when they do open? So far everyone is guessing-including WDW management. We just have to wait and see how things progress. At a minimum, I don’t think they re-open before large-scale testing is in place because exponential growth is ruthless.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Mar 25, 2020)

Yesterday evening Universal announced they'll be closed at least through April 19.  No word from Disney yet.  Cast members are still waiting for the work schedules covering April 1 and beyond to be posted, but since Orange County is under stay-at-home orders until April 9, I don't think anyone expects WDW to open before that.  Everything is speculation, of course.


----------

